# Returning to the fold



## 1967bowesj (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi all, long time since I’ve been on any of the forums as we went to the dark side “tugging” but finally got back to 4 wheels.
hoping to get to know some of you as we travel about

john n joan


----------



## Robmac (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome back guys. Which part of the world are you based?


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 13, 2022)

Welcome John and Joan


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi and welcome from Torbay....


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi and welcome from not so warm Co Antrim.


----------

